# Newbie Help with Temp Variation Needed



## Swampworks (Nov 6, 2017)

(Same) new guy here. Purchased an Old Country Brazos a few weeks ago. So far, I've run a couple chickens (during the break-in burn), a brisket (next day) and some ribs (yesterday) thru it. Results have been ok, nothing too bad besides rubbery skin on the chicken. I added a Maverick 2 probe thermometer and it appears to be calibrated pretty well at 32 and 212 degsF. Yesterday, while smoking the ribs, I placed a probe near each end of the grate and was kinda shocked. Temps varied anywhere from 20 to 40 degrees at times. This temp variance was consistent with the "done-ness" of the ribs as well as the brisket earlier.

I've read some about tuning plates. Can someone direct me to a tutorial or beginners guide to these? 

Is there anything else I can do to dial in a more even temp distribution?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

Not a tutorial, but this will get you started. If you search tuning plates you'll find more info. 

https://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/fire-box-sizing-and-tuning-plates.251955/

Chris


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a OC Brazos.  I use the firebox grate plate as a tuner and it seems to work very well.  I use a rag-tag piece of metal for a FB grate but will have one made sometime.

I get some temp variation, too.  I put a stainless bowl that holds about a quart of water on the main cooking grate next to the FB wall. This seems to help keep things moist and evens out the heat (or it least I think it does).

When I first started smoking 6 or more years ago, I was very anal about temperature variations.  One of the things I've learned is that constant temps whether high or low, while they will affect meat tenderness, are not all that important.  If I get distracted and let temps swing widely, that's when I have the least favorable results.

HTH


----------



## scott m (Dec 12, 2017)

you can create a heat sink by adding a pan of water.  the excess heat will go toward warming the water.  Adding a pan of water will also add moisture.  Putting beer or apple juice in there doesn't matter.  Your food won't absorb any flavor from that pan of water but it will help maintain temperatures.    temperatures between 250-350F are OK.  anything above vent off the heat.  Those ranges are OK and won't have huge impact on most meats.  Also to regulate the heat better you might try adding smaller pieces of wood or use a charcoal chimney to get a pile of charcoal glowing red and transfer that to your firebox to keep an even temperature.   If you throw in black charcoal as it burns it will cover your food with fine black particulates that don't look very appetizing to look at.


----------



## grillmonkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Tuning plates work fine. I used a 1/2" aluminum plate that I acquired from somewhere. I cut it into sections with a circular saw with a metal-cutting blade. I also put in a deflector to direct the heat from the firebox to the underside of the plates.













Prep 003.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Jul 19, 2014





Tuning Plates.













Grill 008.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Jul 22, 2014





Stainless steel deflector directs heat under tuning plates.


----------

